# Crypto-Celebs, here we come!



## Eric3988 (Jan 24, 2018)

http://bitcoinist.com/move-over-cryptokitties-cryptocelebrities-has-arrived/

I'm sure this is an efficient use of resources for both the planet and the network.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 24, 2018)

Sounds like an expensive bored game....( A game for people who are bored and have too much money )


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2018)

Ethereum is not a filtered dev platform, so things like this happen on it.


----------



## Troy210 (Feb 1, 2018)

I fail to see why my post on this was removed..because I said this was dumb?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 1, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Sounds like an expensive bored game....( A game for people who are bored and have too much money )


With the craziest prices for each piece that I've ever seen, i can't imagine why I would spend thousands to own a profile picture card of Vitali Butalik , i can see it could be an investment but I am not sold on the concept tbh.


----------

